

Ask HN:  Which web sites and services do you use on a regular basis? - photon_off

I'm working on a tool that gives you access to things you do online in a really efficient manner.  It works best with services that tie into a current webpage you are viewing.  Yeah, it's a little hard to explain.<p>I'm curious to know which services you guys use. Here's what I have so far:<p><pre><code>    * To find website popularity: Quantcast, Alexa, QuirkBase, Compete
    * Technicals about a website: Domain Tools, BuiltWith, WebPageAnalyzer
    * Backtype - find discussions on reddit, digg, etc, pertaining to a URL
    * UrbanDictionary - find out what various TLAs mean and such
    * Google, Google Maps, Google Translate
    * Wikipedia
    * Delicious (to find similar web pages)
    * TinEye (to find where else photos appear)
    * Imgur</code></pre>
======
coryl
<http://www.iconfinder.com> \- for finding icons for design/graphics

------
Scott_MacGregor
It might not be what you are looking for, but I like to visit this site:

<http://www.shorpy.com/>

It's an oldtime hi-def pic site that updates twice a day.

------
iconfinder
Alexa, Compete for keeping track of competition

Stackoverflow and php.net for technical stuff

Google* for email, maps, translation etc.

Delicious for bookmarking

Mashable, Twitter, iGoogle (RSS-feeds) for news

Digg and Reddit for fun

------
WesleyJohnson
Google Reader which pulls in: Hacker News; Engadget; TechCrunch; Lifehacker;
Mashable!; and a few blogs by personal friends, Facebook, Digg, Woot!, Gmail,
YouTube and OkCupid.

Those are really the only ones I'm guaranteed to hit every day.

------
Concours
<http://www.gmbhnews.com> on my mobile and all webkit browsers

<http://www.mcsquare.me> on my desktop

hacker news

------
kentbrew
In the second category ("technicals about a web site") I'm a big fan of
<http://web-sniffer.net>.

~~~
photon_off
Excellent. Thanks

------
r3570r3
I use digg, reddit, HN, Techmeme and a hell lot of forums.

------
zengr
google reader, Stack overflow, facebook, github, ebay

